# Photos of my Painted fire red



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to share a couple of good photos that I got of my Painted fire red shrimp...enjoy.




















Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost looks like bloody mary to me. Very nice shrimps. Normally PFR should have coloured legs but that's me being picky ;-)


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks. Yah, I have noticed that there is some variety in how the babies turn out when they breed. He is just one of them, not the best shrimp but I liked the photos 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

